# Cooler Master TPC 812 - World's first CPU Heatsink with Vapor Chamber Cooling



## d6bmg (Apr 12, 2012)

Check this new cooler out (from coolermaster)
CoolerMaster 812:: TPC 812 - Cooler Master

Loos good IMO.
Any idea about pricing?


----------



## Skud (Apr 12, 2012)

Edited the title, choose a proper one next time, buddy. 

And here goes the review:-

Cooler Master TPC 812 Vertical Vapor Chamber CPU Cooler

Read it couple of days back, looks good so far. But waiting for a comparison with Silver Arrow and D14 and of course, closed loop liquid coolers.

Will take some time to be available here.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 12, 2012)

if it beats d14 then it will be the king of the air cooler.


----------



## d6bmg (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks skud. I mistakenly pasted the URL in the title instead of posting it in body.
And thanks for the review link. I was searching for something good.


----------



## topgear (Apr 13, 2012)

it's available at 76.98 Canadian Dollar which is below than 4k INR 
Coolermaster Tpc 812 Direct Contact 4 Heatpipe Heatsink AM2 AM3 LGA775/1366/1155/1156/2011 120MM Fan (RR-T812-24PK-R1) - CPU Heatsinks - Price Comparison - Housing and Cooling - Heatsinks and Fans - Computers - 50487718


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 13, 2012)

The Bottom plate and Pipes are not Copper. Weird. 

Looks pretty much same as 212 EVO with added vertical Pipes.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 13, 2012)

^^
i guess they are copper and are nickle plated if i read that review correctly.yup at first it looked to me like a new hyper 212 series cooler.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 13, 2012)

sweet !!


----------



## Skud (Apr 25, 2012)

Frostytech gives the cooler a thumbs up, in fact for Intel systems it was in the top 5:-

Coolermaster TPC-812 Vapor Chamber/Heatpipe Heatsink Review - FrostyTech.com


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2012)

^^ that's the best review one should rely on IMO - thanks for this.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 28, 2012)

Here's a good read to get an idea how Heat Pipes and Vapor Chambers work 

Heat pipe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Skud (May 1, 2012)

Another review:-

Cooler Master TPC 812 CPU Cooler Review - Cooler Master TPC 812 - Legit Reviews

Don't know why nobody is testing this cooler in push pull configuration. BTW, here's the dimensions:-

*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1913/cooler_master_tpc_812-031.jpg


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2012)

^^ here you go 



> I added a second fan in push/pull to see if that could get even more performance out of the TPC 812. All geared up, the TPC 812 did perform slightly better, but not to the extent I had hoped for. It was able to knock off the ~$100 water cooling solution with ease (it did that with only one fan), but was no match for the likes of the behemoth Phanteks PH-TC14PE or Noctua NH-D14. However, the dual fan setup did provide an excellent side effect. Using fan control software (in this case ASUS’ FanExpert 2), I was able to get stellar cooling results in near silence for everyday use.



Cooler Master TPC 812 CPU Cooler Review-Hi Tech Legion-Cooler Master TPC 812 CPU Cooler Review


----------



## Skud (May 2, 2012)

Thanks tg for the link. So hardly any difference with an additional fan, no wonder CM bundled the cooler with just one fan.


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 3, 2012)

MRP is 4,999/-.


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2012)

^^ where ??


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 4, 2012)

Info from CM India.


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2012)

^^ Ok.. thanks for the info.


----------

